# Broken Wing? Maybe?



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I got 2 free fantails yesterday, other from having mites they looked fine.

The cock seems to have a broken wing, trails it on the ground and holds it away from his body but only some of the time. 

He can fly not too high but that is because they had his wings clipped. I can't see or feel any break, he only does it after he has flew, is it broken or is he just putting it on?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's more likely that he's in pain due to something like Paratyphoid. Paratyphoid causes them to get painful joints (several things can) and you'll see things like that. It's also possible that you could feel a joint that's slightly swollen. If you've got Baytril, you might start him on that and go for a couple of weeks to see how it goes.

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

So will it be painful when I handle him?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They are two different kinds of pain for the bird, though w/Paratyphoid, it
would be the wing in addition to not feeling well in general. Any swellings 
around the joints of the wing? How are the legs?

fp


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Man you must got good fantails mine can only fly 2 feet up lol


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

The legs look fine, so does the wing its just when he flies and then drags it.
I've just finished a 2 week course of the baytrail with all the birds, it was such a hard job. Is it spread able, to the rest fof the birds?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hard to say since we don't know what's causing it. I usually see that in sick birds that are low on energy. Do you have any other antibiotics?

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Nope just the baytrail, what were you thinking? I've got garlic?

I will try to get a video if it tomorrow, I did try today but it had always put its wing back before I got my phone out.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I took this video yesterday, he had just flew down from my hand-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZbKum2hb5o


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How well did he fly down from your hand? Did he seem to fly somewhat unbalanced or did he do it pretty easily?

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Unbalanced definatly. When he landed he kind of fell, like the young birds do when they first fly down from the nest, seem to land on their stomachs, don't stand up in time to hit the ground.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Becca199212 said:


> Nope just the baytrail, what were you thinking? I've got garlic?


How does his poop look?

I think you should isolate him for the time being. Yes, I would recommend a garlic capsule a day, and a drop of colloidal silver down the throat, and a probiotic capsule. I would use all the preventive nutrition products and see if that might help improve his immune system, like chlorella, or alfafla tab, and more.

If you don't use a regular prevention program that includes garlic in the water twice a week, I would make it a point to start one.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you probably should keep and handle him in such a way that he doesn't have the opportunity or need to flap his wings for awhile. I've seen birds with broken wings flap them anyhow due to fear and that only traumatizes the wound even more. If he's sick then you need some drugs for him. Is there any way that you can get this bird to a vet or a good rehabber in your area for an examination?

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Treesa, I do put garlic in their water once/twice a week, they get a load of calcuim supplement aswell but thats about it. 

I'll go to the chemists or pet shop after school and ask for the colloidal sliver, probiotic and chorella, would it be best to feed him them or dissolve in his water?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Becca199212,

In regards to whether or not it's spreadable to your other birds, we aren't sure that the bird has an illness as opposed to an injury. For Paratyphoid, at least 3 weeks of treatment is needed to clear a bird of the "carrier" state. The catch is that it is still unclear that this is what is going on w/your bird. 

You can give probiotics to your birds even while treating them w/medications,
the probiotics can be offset timewise by 4 hours or so...

Is it possible for you to have this bird looked at by a vet familiar w/and friendly towards vets?

Here are a couple of links from the Resource section:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactI.htm

fp


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

So should I be treating him for paratyphoid with baytrail as well as giving him the list of stuff Treesa suggested?
I called all over the place last time I had a sick bird but no one would treat them. There is no one local on either of those links.
I was thinking of shwoing him tot he people who gave me him, they might think I'm being ungrateful though, they might have saw it before though, since what it has came from their lofts.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guess Cynthia (cyro51) hasn't looked in on this thread, has she? Let's see what resources she might come up with for your area--I'll PM and email her.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Even though we don't know what is the cause of this wing's problem, i.e., why
it is dragging, if you go the extra week you have at least covered that base.

Yes, you can still follow Treesa's suggestions, though stagger the antibiotic
and probiotic. As far as calcium goes, whenever giving a bird either Baytril
or members of the Tetracycline family, withhold grit or any vitamin/mineral
supplement that contains calcium as it binds w/the medication rendering it
less effective.

It might be helpful to ask the previous owner about the wing, if 
you believe they would tell you candidly what they know. Surely they must have noticed it
before gifting you w/the pair. 

fp


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

They gave me the only two fantails hey had, the rest of their birds were racing pigeons, they said they used the birds as flappers.

I'm going to give baytrail at night and probiotic at night.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Becca199212 said:


> They gave me the only two fantails hey had, the rest of their birds were racing pigeons, they said they used the birds as flappers.
> 
> I'm going to give baytrail at night and probiotic at night.


Don't know what your schedule is like, but if you can give the probiotics
in the a.m. if giving the Baytril at night, this would be best. You are using
the dosing amount for once daily it sounds like.

fp


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Ok, I didn't ment to say on at morning and one at night not both at night, I'll have to show someone else to do the morning one I couldn't get down before school but I can do the night one.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK, sounds good...Do you have a weight on the bird w/the wing problem
and a dose rate for the bird or maybe someone here helped you w/that already?
There's also a Baytril dosing chart in the Resource Section that you can check
with. Might as well verify the dose the bird is getting to make sure that the amounts are correct.

fp


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I haven't got the weight of him right now, I've got some dosage instructions, I should be able to work that out.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Since we were touching all the bases, just wanted to have you take a second
look at the dose rate to make sure that the bird is getting enough of the medicine in the bloodstream continuously throughout the day. Usually the
single dose daily is higher than the twice a day dose for Baytril. It's 
all based on the actual weight of the bird. If illness related, this would be
an important issue.

fp


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I'll weigh him and post it on here along with the workings out and if yous check it for me? 

I've got a number for a RSPCA place, it's not close but I can get the train there in half an hour ish... they were closed when I rang to see if they will have a look at him, i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The RSPCA doesn't usually have a good reputation around here, but you'd need to ask Cynthia and John about that one.

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Really, why not?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think they have a tendency to put pigeons down (euthanasia).

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Would the RSPCA see a privately owned pet as opposed to a stray or feral?

fp


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Cynthia says they just kill them, but thats ferals, maybe I'll still ring and ask, it's worth a try.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask. You'd need to make it clear that it is a pet
and you would be bringing the pij in for an office visit. They can't euthanize it
unless it is surrendered to them.

fp


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Ok, will do


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

The won't treat him, the receptionist gave me number to ring though, a surgery where they do treat them, FirstVets it's called, it closed at 12, open again at 2.


----------

